# My New 17 C/F



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My New Coyote Killer







---17-7mm Remington Mag--6000fps---campare this to my 222 rem ---Giddy up go---80 grs 4350--25gr hp hornady----------catch me if you can







-------sb Ha Haa!!*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

That looks CRAZY! I got to shoot a new .17 Hornet at the SHOT Show Range Day. Was drilling 8" plates at 220 yards in high winds with no hold over. VERY smooth shooter.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

GOTTA be a barrel burner!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *My New Coyote Killer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Let me guess, water cooled barrel, rifling--1/50 twist 4 lands, quadruple sissy pad, and a california approved spark arrestor?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

haha I have nothing to say


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What is this chambered in Skip ? 6000fps eat your heart out Superman !!

Blasting that 25gr bullet won't cause you to need a recoil pad. But you may require the spark arrestor.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice Skip but what was wrong with the .222?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's for shooting county to county.......LMAO


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Now THAT'S a wildcat cartridge for ya!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I see Bones has one too-------





















a bit over bored---80 grs of power trying to go out of .172 cal OH BOY--wonder if that would really work







sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh I'm sure it would...but you'd prolly need a 68" barrel to burn all that powder.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks a bit like a 300 Winchester Magnum we loaded with .22 caliber, 40-grain V-Max bullets stuffed in a sabot. Ours *only* produced 5032 fps, though.


----------

